# Über SSH einloggen



## chelzyfire (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leuz!
 Ich connecte via ein php script auf meinen root-server, auf welchem linux installiert ist. Das Script funktioniert einwandfrei. Ich connecte auf XX.XX.XX.XX:22. Mir wird auch dann angezeigt, das ich im SSH-Bereich des Servers bin ( SSH-1.99-OpenSSH_3.5p1 ). Jedoch müsste ich jetzt den Befehl geben, der dem Server sagt das ich mich nun einloggen will und ihm die zugangsdaten übermittelt. Kann mir da einer helfen?

 MfG
 Chelzyfire


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Februar 2005)

Ich kann Dir zwar nicht sagen was Du dem jetzt senden musst, aber vielleicht hilft Dir ein Blick in die Sourcen von OpenSSH.


----------



## kam (25. Februar 2005)

hast du bei dir ssh2/php installiert
  das ist eine extension für php 
 die stellt ein paar ganz nützliche funktionen zur verfügung 
 wie z.b.
 $conn=ssh2_connect(server.com,22);
 und
 ssh2_auth_passwd($conn,user,pass);

 um die extension zu installieren brauchst du libssh2 
 diese library kriegst du bei http://www.libssh2.org
 die ssh2/php extension kriegst du , leider nur als source (aber auch egal) , 
 bei pecl.php.net/ssh2
 eine funktionsreferenz gibt es bei http://www.php.net/ssh2
 solltest du probleme bei der installation haben, schreib einfach
 die läuft nicht immer so ab wie sie sollte


----------



## chelzyfire (4. März 2005)

Hi!
 Das mit dem SSH2-Plugin könnte ich gut gebrauchen..ich habe mir die dateien runtergeladen, habe aber keine ahnung wie ich das dann jetzt installieren soll


 Kannst du mir Helfen?


----------



## sImOnSeZ (15. März 2005)

Ich experimentiere seit längeren mit SSH unter PHP rum. Habe mir die libSSH2 heruntergeladen, kriege diese Libary aber nicht installiert. Als System benutze ich Debian Sarge 3.1. Er meldet mir ständig folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
checking for OpenSSL... configure: error: Cannot find OpenSSL's <evp.h> or <hmac.h>
```

Dabei ist OpenSSL installiert. Kann mir irgendjemand weiterhelfen


----------



## BigBlueOne (10. März 2006)

apt-get install zlib1g-dev autoconf automake openssl libssl-dev

---
UPS, nicht aufs Jahr geachtet ;-)


----------

